# new pup



## budpln (Apr 10, 2012)

hey everyone im new to the dog forum i recently adopted a new family member his name is Brody. he seems to be scared all the time with his tail not between his legs but down any insight? he is a boxer hound mix or at least that's what they told us he was.hes only been at our house for 4 days.


----------



## jvolpe59 (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't mention how old Brody is. our rescue pup, Baer was 5-6 months old when we got him. He was very quiet and reserved, wouldn't eat out of a bowl (had to put food on wax paper on the floor) and kept to himself most of the time and his tail was down a lot. 2 months later, he's a different dog. Eats out of his bowl, follows us around the house, playful and tail up. Quite the little terror, even harasses the cat. Last week we got our second rescue, Fritz, a 4-5 year old schnauzer mix. A mill dog. Our first day he would just stand there and shake. Wouldn't walk on hardwood floors (only carpet), no eating out of a bowl, couldn't go up or down stairs. Would not walk on a leash. One week later, he walks (tentatively) on the hardwood, but prefers carpet. Wags his little stump, makes eye contact and walks on the leash. He can now go up stairs but has not gotten going down yet. My advice is patience, soft reassuring voices, gentle petting and massaging, and time. These special souls need love, time, patience and reassurance.


----------



## budpln (Apr 10, 2012)

brody is 11 weeks old and what u mention is almost identical to him. he doesnt really like going up and down stairs (but he will) didn't like eating out of his bowl (my gf would feed him by hand and put his food on the floor). but i told her if he is hungry he knows where the food is and will eat it when he is hungry enough. he know eats out of his bowl in his cage. and hes getting better by the day his tail still kinda is low but when i get home from work it is wagging like crazy. he is such a good dog. so i think over time it will get better and better and then it just comes down to training him which i dont think will be hard he is really good and looooooves his treat:wink:


----------

